# First clutch of the season, 59 eggs!!!!



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2010)

First clutch of the season, a huge clutch of 59 eggs. This is my largest clutch to date, the largest before was 56 eggs. This clutch is out of Roy and female I call Magnolia. This was her first clutch, what do you guys think about what these babies are going to look like?


----------



## AWD247 (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats!! always the best from you, good luck with them


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2010)

Some more pics Magnolia and Roy.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2010)

AWD247 said:


> Congrats!! always the best from you, good luck with them



Thanks Bro!!


----------



## preston897 (Apr 27, 2010)

how long until they hatch?


----------



## wyattroa (Apr 27, 2010)

how pissed was that mom that you were taking her eggs away? Great clutch!
Robert


----------



## reptastic (Apr 27, 2010)

so it has begun.....those babies are gonna be awesome! i so want one, cant wait til they hatch!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2010)

She was not too bad at all, I have seen them a lot worse, lol. :shock:  

As for the time, 58-62 days.


----------



## Kayti (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome!
Are those guys Extreme Giants, or regular?

If they are regular, is one of them mine??? :-D


----------



## reptastic (Apr 27, 2010)

they are normals, my tegu achilles is an offspring of roy and another female. but that manolia sure do look like an extreme!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2010)

They are 110% normals.


----------



## fireimp141 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bobby always has the sexiest tegus.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 27, 2010)

man i might have to get one of those


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2010)

fireimp141 said:


> Bobby always has the sexiest tegus.



Geeee, thanks!!


----------



## koikaren (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats a big clutch!!! Poor mama  she had to of been miserable....Congrats on the new babies...we all know they will be beautiful!!!


----------



## kaa (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats bobby. Can't wait to see them when they hatch


----------



## DMBizeau (Apr 27, 2010)

awesome bobby, should be some great looking babies.


----------



## HerpDLP (Apr 27, 2010)

good deal, that is a nice clutch man. 
and the stature of the parents is impressive, cant wait to see the lil ones. 
:drool


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## jjollie (Apr 28, 2010)

congrats on your large clutch..


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats on the clutch. I wander if mine is in there somewhere. :-D


----------



## Jefroka (Apr 28, 2010)

Great job Bobby!


...Jefroka


----------



## chris allen (May 1, 2010)

That is a nice clutch, and also a nice pair of tegus!


----------



## D.azures1985 (May 3, 2010)

What a handsome couple!!! I'm sure the babies will be stunning, can't wait until they hatch! Thanks for the heads-up call, I'd love one of these guys!!!!
...Kristen


----------



## VARNYARD (May 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!! I got two more clutches yesterday, one had 39 and the other 55. Looks like a good start to a great season.


----------



## lilgonz (May 4, 2010)

Congrats, where either of those clutches from the extremes or were they all normals?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 4, 2010)

lilgonz said:


> Congrats, where either of those clutches from the extremes or were they all normals?



All normals so far, but the Extremes are nesting. :shock:  It will not be long until they lay too.


----------



## Melissa (May 4, 2010)

Good luck this season with all your babies, I know they will turn out to be awesome like the rest lol. Cant wait to see pics of all the yearlings from last year in a month or 2.


----------



## txrepgirl (May 4, 2010)

Wow that is one big clutch  . Congrats on the nice size clutch. Magnolia is SO perfect. I love the light colors on her. I'm looking to get a female for my Leonidas like that. My boyfriend and I were thinking about getting a female extreme giant from you down the road so we can breed her with him.

Do you have any pictures of the other b/w parents who you just got some clutches from ? Thank you. Good luck with everything. But honestly you will do just fine without any luck because you a pro in what you do  .


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2010)

I have several pairs, this is one of the nicest pair of normals txrepgirl, I have a very few spots still open on these, so let me know. I have over 400 eggs in the incubator now, most of my normals are done, I have four more to go. All of the Extremes are in there, I am still waiting on the reds and the all Americans. The reds always are later than the rest though.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2010)

rmzsuzuki89 said:


> Congrats on the clutch. I wander if mine is in there somewhere. :-D



Yes it is  they are due to hatch around June the 24th.


----------



## kaa (May 16, 2010)

I am so tempted to get another one. Maybe red. Maybe my girlfriend will kill me. Girlfriend or tegu? That is a tough one.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2010)

kaa said:


> I am so tempted to get another one. Maybe red. Maybe my girlfriend will kill me. Girlfriend or tegu? That is a tough one.



Better you than me, lol, I am going to have my tegus, my lady is just fine with a few extra tegus. :rasp


----------



## brutus13 (May 16, 2010)

How exciting! I can't wait for my all American!!!


----------



## tora (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh wow, I bet they're going to be gorgeous. I love the lighter look, and I'm glad I decided to get one from you! Can't wait for the babies to hatch. 

Which clutch am I getting one from? I'd prefer this one. ;D


----------



## reptastic (Jun 8, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> I have several pairs, this is one of the nicest pair of normals txrepgirl, I have a very few spots still open on these, so let me know. I have over 400 eggs in the incubator now, most of my normals are done, I have four more to go. All of the Extremes are in there, I am still waiting on the reds and the all Americans. The reds always are later than the rest though.



omg bobby you are making this so hard for me i was just going to put a deposit on the extreme and b/w from this clutch but i had no idea you were getting all americans again this year, are they from the same pairing as the last group? i think i may have to get one of those as well, decision decision dicisios oh my lol!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep, same pair. :drool :lol:


----------



## tora (Jun 8, 2010)

Can I get pics of the parents I'm getting my baby from if these aren't them?
My email is ichigotora, name is Samantha Row. 
Like I said, I love the white on these!


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you for the info Boby. It's going to be a while until we are getting another one. But when we do I am getting one from you. We would love to have a female extrem giant hatchling. But to be honest with you I would like to put most of my time into the All American babies. 

Awww. It's so nice to hear that you are going to have some more All American babies  . I have noticed that Shakespeare has that black V under his chin and Venus doesn't. So I think that the females will be bit darker ( go after their mom ) and the males are going to be on the lighter color ( go after their dad ). Venus is 13" ( snout to tail tip ) and Shakespeare is 15".


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 18, 2010)

My All American is looking great, he just shed most his head scales today. They are definitely neat to have. He is 26" or so now and I can't wait for him to get to 36"+.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 18, 2010)

Only 6-10 days to go on these!! 24th-28th will be 58-62 days. :drool :lol:


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 18, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> Only 6-10 days to go on these!! 24th-28th will be 58-62 days. :drool :lol:



Outstanding man! How are the giants and All Americans coming along? I posted some new pics of the All American he is looking great. :roon :cheers


----------



## reptastic (Jun 19, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> Only 6-10 days to go on these!! 24th-28th will be 58-62 days. :drool :lol:



:bajo cant wait! :app :woot :bud


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm getting a baby from one of these clutches!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like you're about to be swimmin in baby tegus, outstanding!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok guys, I will be contacting you today on this clutch, I am wanting to ship them out tomorrow.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Bobby. I'm sorry for bothering you. I know you are very busy but could you please be so nice and post some pictures of the babies  . PLEASE  . Thank you for your time.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 18, 2010)

Can't wait till giant shipping time.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 18, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> Can't wait till giant shipping time.



i can wait for both this clutch and the giants to get shipped although they will be living with kaa for a while, im still excited.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2010)

The Giants will be going out the 26th, (next Monday).


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 18, 2010)

sweet, can't wait to see what you picked out for me.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2010)

txrepgirl said:


> Hi Bobby. I'm sorry for bothering you. I know you are very busy but could you please be so nice and post some pictures of the babies  . PLEASE  . Thank you for your time.



Here are some pics of these, it is hard though, they want to run into the hide, lol.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 18, 2010)

awesome pics bobby, rayne is somewere in there i just know it!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes one of them is.


----------



## tora (Jul 18, 2010)

They're still so tiny and cuteee. :drool 
Only a couple more days till I get my own little scaly baby to spoil. 

BOYBOYBOY :fc haha.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 18, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> The Giants will be going out the 26th, (next Monday).



THAT's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Wil (Jul 23, 2010)

Bobby,
Looks like you have been having a good year. So how many years does this make that you have been successfully producing tegus?


----------



## Dom3rd (Jul 24, 2010)

I would love to get one but maybe next year....


----------



## chris allen (Aug 10, 2010)

Id be interested to know how many eggs laid and how many successfully hatched.


wil said:


> Bobby,
> Looks like you have been having a good year. So how many years does this make that you have been successfully producing tegus?


----------

